# Still a NEWBIE To This Smoke Thing.  Just got a Brinkman Barrel Smoker.  How do you smoke with it?



## acgreen95 (Jul 4, 2011)

Morning Everyone,

      I was just given(by my lovely wife) a Brinkman Barrel Smoker.  I had one of the torpedo smokers(LOL) but it was broken during the move.  I just want to know HOW to smoke in this thing.  There is no firebox.  So do I put coals and wood all along the bottom or to one side?  I want to do 2 baby back racks today to test it out.  Any HELP would be greatly appreciated from yoo SMOKING FORUM VETS......Oh also anybody else have one of these Smoker's?

                                                                                  Tony from Houston, out


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/basic-pulled-pork-smoke
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork-by-soflaquer
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf
http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts
http://www.educationbug.org/a/marinate-vs--marinade.html


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 4, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

Sorry I'm not familiar with your smoker, hopefully someone will be along soon who has one.


----------



## bamafan (Jul 4, 2011)

IS there a cut out on the side? SOme of the brinkman you have to buy the fire box seperate I believe? Very dum way to sale them.


----------



## acgreen95 (Jul 4, 2011)

It's a Brinkman 810-3000s just a Barrel Smoker/grill.  No cut outs for a Sidebox.


----------



## meateater (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to  your first qview.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 4, 2011)

Without a side fire box it's just a grill. However you can still slow smoke meat on it. You have to build a fire off to the side then put the meat on the other side (indirect heat). Then just put a couple of wood chunks next to the coals & your smoking. It will be a little harder to regulate the temp., but with some practice you should be able to do it. Search the minnion method & it will tell you how to keep a low temp fire going for hours. Good luck.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.


This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

Many of our members have years of experience in smoking meat.  They are more than happy helping Newbies learn the art.
 

We have members who cure there own Bacon, Hams, Jerky, Snack Sticks, Make Their own Sausage, etc. if you want to learn,
this is the place. 
 

Don't be afraid to ask questions of them and follow their advice. You won't be sorry, you will be making great Q in no time at all...

Just remember, when curing your own meats follow the instructions included with the cure to the letter, this is not something to experiment with.  


*Never use more cure no mater if it is Tender Quick or Cure #1 or Cure #2 than the manufacturer says to use, this can be very dangerous.
 *

*Tender Quick and Cure#1 or Cure #2 are not interchangeable, neither Cure #1 interchangeable with Cure #2 or vise versa
 *

*Sign up for Jeff's 5-Day eCourse.   Click Here*

*Tips For New Members.*

*Go into your profile and Under Location put where you are.*
*City & State or Area & State will do. This will help members when answering your questions.*
*Go to ROLL CALL thread and tell us a little about Yourself (A Name We Can Call You) and Experience & Equipment.*
*Do Not Post  your other questions and smokes in the Roll Call Forum.*
Post your questions and smokes in the Proper Forum, Beef, Pork, Sausage, Electric Smoker, Charcoal Smoker etc.
Use the Wiki Section, many of our members have posted great tutorials and instructional threads so take advantage of them.
When you can't find an answer ask plenty of questions, we have some highly experienced members willing to help you.
When posting about your smokes be sure to post plenty of *Qview* (Pictures) Our Moto, *"No Pics, Didn't Happen"*.
Get a good Probe Thermometer, Don't Depend on the Built in Thermometer in your Smoker (They are notorious for being off).
A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732
Remember, We Always Cook by Temperature and NOT BY TIME...
Don't Take Chances, Always Follow USDA Safety Guidelines When Handling Meat. 

If you are wanting to get into curing meat, there are many members here more than happy to help and give good advice.

If you are unsure of a procedure ASK, don't ASSUME, It will make your Smoking experience much more pleasant...


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't relay on the temperature gage that  is at the top of the smoker.

if it like mine it will be off by 50 Degree or more. Besides that u want

to know the temperatuere at the grate were the food is , not the temp. at

the top of the smoker. put a  oven temperature next to the meat. Invest

in a good Thermometer like ;

 Maverick ET-732 Remote Check Wireless Thermometer With 2 Probes

with this you can walk around ur neighborhood and it will still read it

{ I walk 4 block away and was still reading it}
  also like Al said the  minnion method   is a good way to burn slow and low

without having to add any charcoal.

good luck .,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





ED


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 5, 2011)

to SMF I am glad you joint us


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi AC, glad you joined us


----------

